# Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt



## LittleBedosh (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*

ich finds ********************* will das alte design zurück


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*

						Die Beta von Steam Chat ist erst einmal beendet und Valve schickt sich an, viele an Discord verlorene Nutzer zurückzugewinnen. Ob das gelingt, wird sich zeigen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*


----------



## tris0x (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*

{LINK REMOVED} ist für mich weiterhin das größte Argument, "Steam-Chat" nicht in dem Ausmaß zu nutzen wie Discord - für all jene Seiten die Valve für unpassend hält die Links zu verschlucken find ich ekelhaft.


----------



## JackAK (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*

Wem die neue Optik nicht komplett zusagt, der kann
 -nochatui -nofriendsui
in den Eigenschaften der Steam-Verknüpfung dem "Ziel" hinzufügen und sich so zumindest größtenteils die "alte Ansicht" widerherstellen.

So wie es derzeit Aussieht ist der neue Steam-Chat/Voice für mich noch keine brauchbare Alternative.


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*

Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass Steam mal ein generelles Update von ihrem Design machen und von diesem tristen Schwarz weggehen (oder das man es zumindest ändern kann). Dabei könnte man quasi auch noch die Gruppen Funktionen ausbauen und da mehr Richtung Forum etc. gehen, das würde auch sicher gut ankommen!


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*

mich nervt viel mehr das der chat automatisch bei jedem PC Start direkt auftaucht obwohl ich ihn weder will noch brauche.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass Steam mal ein generelles Update von ihrem Design machen und von diesem tristen Schwarz weggehen (oder das man es zumindest ändern kann). Dabei könnte man quasi auch noch die Gruppen Funktionen ausbauen und da mehr Richtung Forum etc. gehen, das würde auch sicher gut ankommen!



Für Steam kann man schon seit Jahren alternative Skins runterladen und über die Optionen von Steam auswählen.

TT: Ich fand das alte Chat-Design angenehmer, wobei ein paar der neuen Feature für mich nützlich sind.


----------



## 1xok (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> mich nervt viel mehr das der chat automatisch bei jedem PC Start direkt auftaucht obwohl ich ihn weder will noch brauche.



Dann schallt es halt ab.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...iterentwicklung-angekuendigt.html#post9436839


----------



## SnaxeX (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



Darkknightrippper schrieb:


> Für Steam kann man schon seit Jahren alternative Skins runterladen und über die Optionen von Steam auswählen.
> 
> TT: Ich fand das alte Chat-Design angenehmer, wobei ein paar der neuen Feature für mich nützlich sind.



Cool, kannte ich gar nicht. Wäre aber trotzdem cool, wenn sie ihrem Launcher mal einen komplett neuen Anstrich geben würden. Als Monopolist kann man sich das eh erlauben.


----------



## 1xok (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Cool, kannte ich gar nicht. Wäre aber trotzdem cool, wenn sie ihrem Launcher mal einen komplett neuen Anstrich geben würden. Als Monopolist kann man sich das eh erlauben.



Der Chat ist nur der erste Meilenstein. Sie haben ja im letzten Jahr die neue Oberfläche gezeigt. Ich denke, da ist vieles auch mit dem Chat verbunden, weshalb sie das jetzt erstmal vorziehen. 

Ich kann nur sagen: Hut ab! Das ist ein sauberer Discord-Klon. Bis hin zur Einladung via Link. Der Unterschied zu Discord ist nur, dass Valve ein klar definiertes Geschäftsmodell hat, während Discord irgendwann von einem der üblichen Verdächtigen aufgekauft werden dürfte, um an die Daten der Leute zu kommen.  Irgendwann muss ja auch bei Discord mal der Break-Even kommen. Und wenn es soweit ist, wandern unsere Daten zu Werbezwecken sonst wo hin. 

Bin mal gespannt, aber diese Funktion dürfte Discord einige aktive Nutzer kosten. Nicht unbedingt, dass die Leute jetzt komplett zum Steam-Chat wechseln, aber um z.B. mit befreundeten Mates in CSGO zu kommunizieren, macht der Steam-Chat jetzt einfach mehr Sinn. Warum sollen die Leute dafür jetzt noch eine extra Anwendung starten?


----------



## saphira33 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass Steam mal ein generelles Update von ihrem Design machen und von diesem tristen Schwarz weggehen (oder das man es zumindest ändern kann). Dabei könnte man quasi auch noch die Gruppen Funktionen ausbauen und da mehr Richtung Forum etc. gehen, das würde auch sicher gut ankommen!



Das kannst du mindestens so lange schon ändern wie es Steam gibt... aber google bemühen ist ja für viele einfach zu schwer. Hauptsache meckern... LMGTFY


----------



## SnaxeX (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Das kannst du mindestens so lange schon ändern wie es Steam gibt... aber google bemühen ist ja für viele einfach zu schwer. Hauptsache meckern... LMGTFY



Vielleicht schon einfach mal daran gedacht, dass ich nicht wusste dass es die Option überhaupt geben könnte und ich somit auch nie danach gegoogelt habe? 

Und ja, was ist so schlimm daran, wenn ich sage: der Chat schaut ganz gut aus, die komplette Oberfläche könnten Sie aber auch mal verändern. Origin schaut da einfach freundlicher aus (auch wenn es von der Bedienung schlechter ist).

Und die Air Oberfläche habe ich jetzt getestet, scheint da noch Probleme zu geben mit dem neuen Update, bei mir hat sich relativ viel falsch verschoben und war überlappt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass Steam mal ein generelles Update von ihrem Design machen und von diesem tristen Schwarz weggehen (oder das man es zumindest ändern kann). Dabei könnte man quasi auch noch die Gruppen Funktionen ausbauen und da mehr Richtung Forum etc. gehen, das würde auch sicher gut ankommen!



Konnte man schon immer modden: Steam Customizer - Home


----------



## SnaxeX (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Beta von Steam Chat endet - Weiterentwicklung angekündigt*



Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Konnte man schon immer modden: Steam Customizer - Home



Danke für den Link, ich werde es mir dann genauer anschauen!


----------

